# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چه پرینتری بگیرم؟

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان قصد دارم یه پرینتر بگیرم کسی هست اطلاع داشته باشه چه مارکیش خوبه؟دیگه شورش دراومده میری چار تا برگ میخای کپی کنی میخان دو هزار تومن ازت بگیرن واسه 4 تا برگ که کپی میکنن.حداقل پرینتره فک کنم خیلی بصرفه تر باشه!

----------


## Alirezad_031

پرینتر لیزری که خرج کارتریجش به صرفع است الان حدود 800 تومنه سالم دست دومش. مارک کنون و hp خوبن.

----------


## SARA_J

مارک کنون خوبه

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان قصد دارم یه پرینتر بگیرم کسی هست اطلاع داشته باشه چه مارکیش خوبه؟دیگه شورش دراومده میری چار تا برگ میخای کپی کنی میخان دو هزار تومن ازت بگیرن واسه 4 تا برگ که کپی میکنن.حداقل پرینتره فک کنم خیلی بصرفه تر باشه!


سلام

حتما پرینتر بخرید، جزو واجبات.

فقط hp 1102w.

الان چند ساله خودم و همه شاگردام همین مدل یا 1102 رو خریدن، راحت تا 1500 صفحه رو پرینت می گیره و هزینه شارژش 12 تومنه.

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان قصد دارم یه پرینتر بگیرم کسی هست اطلاع داشته باشه چه مارکیش خوبه؟دیگه شورش دراومده میری چار تا برگ میخای کپی کنی میخان دو هزار تومن ازت بگیرن واسه 4 تا برگ که کپی میکنن.حداقل پرینتره فک کنم خیلی بصرفه تر باشه!


سلام

حتما پرینتر بخرید، جزو واجبات.

فقط hp 1102w.

الان چند ساله خودم و همه شاگردام همین مدل یا 1102 رو خریدن، راحت تا 1500 صفحه رو پرینت می گیره و هزینه شارژش 12 تومنه.

----------


## DR.del

میخوای‌بخری یدونه خوبش و چند کارش‌ و صفر‌کیلومترش رو بخر که تا عمر داری استفاده کنی
من خودم hp دارم همه کار میکنم باهاش پرینت و کپی‌ و اسکن
تو صف چاپ و تکثیر دانشگاه هم وای نمیستم
برگه هاشم برو از تعاونی بخر ارزون میفته

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام
> 
> حتما پرینتر بخرید، جزو واجبات.
> 
> فقط hp 1102w.
> 
> الان چند ساله خودم و همه شاگردام همین مدل یا 1102 رو خریدن، راحت تا 1500 صفحه رو پرینت می گیره و هزینه شارژش 12 تومنه.


قیمتش چنده؟بعد جوهر میخاد چه جوریه شارژش که میگی 12 تومن میشه؟یعنی 12 هزار تومن میدی جوهر 1500 تا صفحه میزنه؟!

----------


## Cristiano

> سلام
> 
> حتما پرینتر بخرید، جزو واجبات.
> 
> فقط hp 1102w.
> 
> الان چند ساله خودم و همه شاگردام همین مدل یا 1102 رو خریدن، راحت تا 1500 صفحه رو پرینت می گیره و هزینه شارژش 12 تومنه.


اینه؟
https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...F%D9%84-p1102w
این که خیلی گرونه!

----------


## Aryan-

> اینه؟
> https://www.digikala.com/product/dkp...F%D9%84-p1102w
> این که خیلی گرونه!


لینک برای من باز نمی شه ولی اسمش که همونه. 

نمی دونم چنده؟ ولی از بازار بپرس دیجیکالا همیشه گرونتره

ارزون تر هم هست باید سرچ کنی، من ظرفیت بالا لازم داشتم و همه شاگردها هم از این مدل خیلی راضی بودن

دیگه مدل دیگه ای نمی شناسم که بگم و خوب باشه و راحت باشی.

این مدل لیزری هست در واقع پودر می ریزن برای شارژش. جوهر افشان بین 100 تا 200 ص پرینت می گیره.

----------


## Linomis

من hp laser jet pro m12wدارم وای فای داره و با گوشی پرینت میگیرم چون کامپیوتر جلو دستم نیست و کارم بیشتر با گوشیه ، راضیم ازش

----------

